# Is this a new IBS Drug??



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

HiMy gi gave me samples of a drug called pamine--its supposed to be an anticollerigenic for IBS-d. the package says pamine has fewer side-effects than bentyl and others. Ive never heard of it? have any of u?art


----------



## vogue777 (Jan 23, 2002)

Yea, I have taken it, I don't think it's new.It didn't seem to do much... *shrug*Hope it does more for you!







ben


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes it worked great for me.I am now taking Lexapro and Wellbutrin and hardly ever need the Pamine anymore. Carolc


----------

